# This Rules!



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I need a name for it thats more imaginative than "crusher" or "deliverence".

any ideas.... :?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

"Jesus wept" ???


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

So you bought one  :lol:

You look the part too.


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

Cousin Bo :!:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry to dissapoint....

Not me in the photo. I hired a stunt double for comedic effect.... glad it worked :wink:

I'm prohibited from sporting the average ******* look on some rather fundamental grounds I'm afraid 

But the TrackDay truck Lives!! Yee haa!!!   :twisted:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~blagger/the_duel.html

and for a real good belly laugh click on the above link.... You won't believe your eyes! (or ears..)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> I need a name for it thats more imaginative than "crusher" or "deliverence".
> 
> any ideas.... :?


[email protected] :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > I need a name for it thats more imaginative than "crusher" or "deliverence".
> ...


what? as in Willy Wonker and the chocolate factory? Hmmm I see where you are going with that... good one. :wink:


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

"Haulin' Oats"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

blimey... a truck to rival Bert (my land rover!)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Skip :wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

How about "Glenda"*

*No idea why just looked at it and thought.. glenda.. :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I like that name but I think she needs a girls name.



scavenger said:


> Skip :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > I need a name for it thats more imaginative than "crusher" or "deliverence".
> ...


Inbred cajun half wit? :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I like that name but I think she needs a girls name


Trailer Trash or Britney then :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations Scav!!!

Britteny was close. Christina!

Christina Aguilara! Dirty as you like! (remember Bo Selecta!)?

Christina it is!

I thank you. 

(look far left, remember the trailer she lived in?)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Or Christine. As in the car from the Steven King book/film.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Personally I'd have gone for "Cletus" after the slack jawed yokel on the Simpsons

"I see'd it first!"










Cheers

James


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Or Christine. As in the car from the Steven King book/film.


Yeah, I deliberatly avoided that name... 

Christina is cool. Not too obvious. Might have it hand written on the bumpers in white script. small.

Christina - Dirty as you like!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Betty [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

westty said:


> Betty [smiley=cheers.gif]


 As in, Sweaty?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not to sure of a name, but i found a place that does mods :wink:

http://www.cootersplace.com/


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> > Betty [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Beers - alcoholic - Ford - Betty :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

clinic... get it, doh


----------

